# Outback 323Bh Trailer Hitch



## GaryB (Jul 2, 2014)

We will soon be picking up our new Outback 323BH (counting down the days). My question is, I would like to add a trailer hitch to the rear of the TT to accept accessories such as a bike rack. Does anyone one know if Keystone offers one or if there is and after market one?


----------



## kenpam (Feb 9, 2015)

GaryB said:


> We will soon be picking up our new Outback 323BH (counting down the days). My question is, I would like to add a trailer hitch to the rear of the TT to accept accessories such as a bike rack. Does anyone one know if Keystone offers one or if there is and after market one?


this is after market. I have one on my 298re and it is simply to put on. I would check ebay. good riding and congrats/


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

The rear of TT has a lot bounce going down the highway. Use caution carrying bikes back there and buy a quality, solid bike rack and aftermarket hitch.

Todd


----------



## GaryB (Jul 2, 2014)

Thank you, I think some of your post was cut off. Do you have the manufactors name and part number of your hitch?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

As others have said, the rear has a lot of bounce. If you are planning to put just about anything back there, you will not want to use the class 1 hitch that comes on the camper. It is just not strong enough to handle the torque that is created by the bouncing. My brother added THIS hitch to the rear of his (non-Outback) 5th wheel and it works well for him. Be sure to look around for pricing as it can be purchased for half the price listed on the manufactures website. Good luck and enjoy your new camper!!


----------

